# Interesting thread about the latest Passat TDI



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Man I hate vw. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Lmao. Wouldn't be a VW if it didn't have major powertrain problems. 

Anyone know how the 1.8T gasser is holding up?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow. So far NONE of the component failures in the Cruze have had that type of widespread impact. The half axle could have but GM caught it before it became a fleet wide tow truck issue.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I'd buy a GTi or an R32... but that is about it, I've seen the "economy" cars they put out and I'm not surprised by this at all.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I'd buy a GTi or an R32


Lease. Don't buy one...then you're stuck with it 

And yes, I love the GTI. But wouldn't want a 3-year-old one.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Lease. Don't buy one...then you're stuck with it
> 
> And yes, I love the GTI. But wouldn't want a 3-year-old one.


True, as long as you keep the old parts you can run the **** out of that thing lol


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Why is everyone loosing their mind over this? You all do realize the Half Axle recall, The coolant issues, people blowing turbos all happened on the cruze....that's only to name a few. From some quick number's I've pulled from the internet VW 25% of Passats VW sells are TDI in North America and they have sold about 350k Passats in total factoring 2014 sales. So NMS Passat TDI sales are just under 90k. 

So that list has just under a 100. If I did my math right that's 0.12% of NMS Passat TDI turbo failures.....you guys do realize how extremely low that is right? 

So going off that list 99.88% of NMS Passat TDI's did not have turbo failures. That's far from a "catastrophe" *LOL*​.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Why is everyone loosing their mind over this? You all do realize the Half Axle recall, The coolant issues, people blowing turbos all happened on the cruze....that's only to name a few. From some quick number's I've pulled from the internet VW 25% of Passats VW sells are TDI in North America and they have sold about 350k Passats in total factoring 2014 sales. So NMS Passat TDI sales are just under 90k.
> 
> So that list has just under a 100. If I did my math right that's 0.12% of NMS Passat TDI turbo failures.....you guys do realize how extremely low that is right?
> 
> So going off that list 99.88% of NMS Passat TDI's did not have turbo failures. That's far from a "catastrophe" *LOL*​.


I just don't like vw and I think anyone that owns one craves the D


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Is every VW that had a problem on that websites list? No. Just the people who are on that website and reported the problem I'm assuming. And many on that site may not be on the list as people come and go from websites all the time. This list is certainly not all inclusive for all blown turbos. Just known blown turbos reported by some members on this site. Your math is nothing more than pure fantasy, looking at the best possible scenario based on the VERY limited data you have. Basically, it's wrong.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I always thought they were more known for the eletrical issues in those cars vs the actual powertrain... Maybe they switched it up and fixed the eletrical and now have isues the other way lol.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Is every VW that had a problem on that websites list? No. Just the people who are on that website and reported the problem I'm assuming. And many on that site may not be on the list as people come and go from websites all the time. This list is certainly not all inclusive for all blown turbos. Just known blown turbos reported by some members on this site. Your math is nothing more than pure fantasy, looking at the best possible scenario based on the VERY limited data you have. Basically, it's wrong.


and if you read the post, toward the bottom, there's a note that one member who is a tech at a VW dealer has replaced 6 turbos. If a single tech has replaced six turbos, and the average tech is replacing even a third as many as he is, then that adds up to a pretty big ratio.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> Is every VW that had a problem on that websites list? No. Just the people who are on that website and reported the problem I'm assuming. And many on that site may not be on the list as people come and go from websites all the time. This list is certainly not all inclusive for all blown turbos. Just known blown turbos reported by some members on this site. Your math is nothing more than pure fantasy, looking at the best possible scenario based on the VERY limited data you have. Basically, it's wrong.


LOL I could really careless. You guys are acting like the Cruze has been problem free though....lmao. I understand that's only forum people. 

No need to get your panties in a twist. Let's not forget the new passat makes more power, gets better MPG than the cruze TD and is even bigger. No manufacturer makes a perfect car. They all have some sort of issue that has to be straightened out, regardless of the company.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I always thought they were more known for the eletrical issues in those cars vs the actual powertrain... Maybe they switched it up and fixed the eletrical and now have isues the other way lol.


From everything I've read about this is only the Passat turbo that has problems. The latest versions of VW TDI 2.0L engines, in the Golf and Jetta have been quite reliable.....to my knowledge


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> From everything I've read about this is only the Passat turbo that has problems. The latest versions of VW TDI 2.0L engines, in the Golf and Jetta have been quite reliable.....to my knowledge


Yea VW's are a little out of my comfort zone when it comes to platforms, I've just heard from a lot of my VW guys that there electrical systems are nightmares when they do act up which isn't saying much because all electrical systems are nightmares when you need to figure something out


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yea VW's are a little out of my comfort zone when it comes to platforms, I've just heard from a lot of my VW guys that there electrical systems are nightmares when they do act up which isn't saying much because all electrical systems are nightmares when you need to figure something out


Very true, I've heard that alot as well. I almost picked up a used VW TDI to replace my ECO when my previous one got totaled. The possible maintenance issues scare me lol. I'm so busy I don't have time for a broken down vehicle.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Very true, I've heard that alot as well. I almost picked up a used VW TDI to replace my ECO when my previous one got totaled. The possible maintenance issues scare me lol. I'm so busy I don't have time for a broken down vehicle.


Yea, I'm on the fence about my next vehicle I have not owened a euro car yet so I might go that direction but I just saw the new Focus RS AWD 300hp and I missed out on the last RS they brought out so we'll see lol.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> Why is everyone loosing their mind over this? You all do realize the Half Axle recall, The coolant issues, people blowing turbos all happened on the cruze....that's only to name a few.


Actually, even though it was mentioned in this thread, the half-axle recall does not apply to the Diesel - only the 1.4T. Coolanti issues, likewise, have never been reported on the Diesel that I can recall on this forum. Finally, I do not recall any "blown" turbos reported by Diesel owners on this forum. I vaguely recall one leaking turbo, but can't locate the thread that mentioned it, and there was one runaway that resulted from a dealer adding 10 liters of oil instead of 5 at the oil change. 

The only recurring issues on the Cruze Diesel have been the emissions sensor issues and the steering issue that is common to all Cruze trims and was addressed by the special coverage letter from GM last month.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Other than a few sensor issues, our Cruze at 8500 miles has been great.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

What I take from this is that the grass isn't greener on the other side. They have their issues too. If GM can sort out the emissions issue I think they would have a great car. To my knowledge we are not seeing turbo problems or High pressure fuel pump issues. Those are seriously high dollar items.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> Actually, even though it was mentioned in this thread, the half-axle recall does not apply to the Diesel - only the 1.4T. Coolanti issues, likewise, have never been reported on the Diesel that I can recall on this forum. Finally, I do not recall any "blown" turbos reported by Diesel owners on this forum. I vaguely recall one leaking turbo, but can't locate the thread that mentioned it, and there was one runaway that resulted from a dealer adding 10 liters of oil instead of 5 at the oil change.
> 
> The only recurring issues on the Cruze Diesel have been the emissions sensor issues and the steering issue that is common to all Cruze trims and was addressed by the special coverage letter from GM last month.


Lol I know, I was speaking more of the 1.4T. I just find it hilarious to see how fired people get about a car....over the internet...that know one cares about lol. 

I actually would of bought a Cruze TD if the ECO 1.4T wasn't available, the ECO saves more money.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Actually, even though it was mentioned in this thread, the half-axle recall does not apply to the Diesel - only the 1.4T. Coolanti issues, likewise, have never been reported on the Diesel that I can recall on this forum. Finally, I do not recall any "blown" turbos reported by Diesel owners on this forum. I vaguely recall one leaking turbo, but can't locate the thread that mentioned it, and there was one runaway that resulted from a dealer adding 10 liters of oil instead of 5 at the oil change. .


You beat me to it! I was going to say that the Cruze diesel has not had any of these issues. The point I was trying to make is that the Cruze diesel is holding up well and VW still can't seem to get their act together. Now all we need to do is figure out why Chevy won't advertise it. The Cruze diesel still only moves an average of 500 a month. (Last month was down even though the VWs are still going out the door.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

diesel said:


> You beat me to it! I was going to say that the Cruze diesel has not had any of these issues. The point I was trying to make is that the Cruze diesel is holding up well and VW still can't seem to get their act together. Now all we need to do is figure out why Chevy won't advertise it. The Cruze diesel still only moves an average of 500 a month. (Last month was down even though the VWs are still going out the door.


Yeah chevy needs to steal some marketing guys from Dodge and VW


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> LOL I could really careless. You guys are acting like the Cruze has been problem free though....lmao. I understand that's only forum people.
> 
> No need to get your panties in a twist. Let's not forget the new passat makes more power, gets better MPG than the cruze TD and is even bigger. No manufacturer makes a perfect car. They all have some sort of issue that has to be straightened out, regardless of the company.


No panty problem. I was simply stating that your math is wrong. WAAAYYYYYY wrong. Just sayn. 

My CTD has been pretty trouble free so far. One never knows however.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> No panty problem. I was simply stating that your math is wrong. WAAAYYYYYY wrong. Just sayn.
> 
> My CTD has been pretty trouble free so far. One never knows however.


All the emissions bs worry me from say 4 years from now on the costs that can incur..


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yup, I understand. Or, it could be one of the best diesels on planet earth. Neither has been proven yet. But for a first diesel with every bell and whistle, problems have been quite limited to say the least.

One thing I do know, VW's appear to have had issues for years. And appear to be still have hadding issues as we speak. Brand loyalty with VW's is like being in self destructive love, it's totally blind to obvious flaws.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> Lol I know, I was speaking more of the 1.4T. I just find it hilarious to see how fired people get about a car....over the internet...that know one cares about lol.
> 
> I actually would of bought a Cruze TD if the ECO 1.4T wasn't available, the ECO saves more money.


I wasn't certain from your first post whether you were addressing the Diesel or the Cruze in general. Since the thread was addressing Diesel reliability, I just wanted to make sure the issue was clear for less-experienced members and that the information was accurate for new users who might arrive here looking for information prior to a CTD purchase.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> Yup, I understand. Or, it could be one of the best diesels on planet earth. Neither has been proven yet. But for a first diesel with every bell and whistle, problems have been quite limited to say the least.
> 
> One thing I do know, VW's appear to have had issues for years. And appear to be still have hadding issues as we speak. Brand loyalty with VW's is like being in self destructive love, it's totally blind to obvious flaws.


That's true of most Euro cars. Actually what drove me to a Cruze. It FEELS European. 

Would I own another anyway? Yep. But it sure won't be a daily driver!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MOTO13 said:


> Brand loyalty with VW's is like being in self destructive love, it's totally blind to obvious flaws.


Isn't that true of any make of car?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I suppose. But VW owners are a bit of a different breed when it comes to brand loyalty IMHO. One thing for sure, if the CTD ends up being a dog or have inherent long term reliability problems, all the chevy loyalty in the world couldn't make be by another one. VW owners...not so much.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> That's true of most Euro cars. Actually what drove me to a Cruze. It FEELS European.
> 
> Would I own another anyway? Yep. But it sure won't be a daily driver!


Would be nice if the body held up like a Euro car. Maybe not all euro but at least most German cars I know of, rust very little. Also depends on where you live, I'm in Michigan(rust belt). I'm curious to see how the cruze holds up to rust.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> Would be nice if the body held up like a Euro car. Maybe not all euro but at least most German cars I know of, rust very little. Also depends on where you live, I'm in Michigan(rust belt). I'm curious to see how the cruze holds up to rust.


I would love that. I have a 1998 Volvo, originally from NJ, then a NC/VA car where we occasionally get roads plowed in salt...if it snows...no rust whatsoever on the entire thing, more than I can say for Japanese cars or Dodge/Ford trucks around this area. 

BMWs E46's/E39's seem to show rust pretty often here, but really shouldn't be driven in winter anyway.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I would love that. I have a 1998 Volvo, originally from NJ, then a NC/VA car where we occasionally get roads plowed in salt...if it snows...no rust whatsoever on the entire thing, more than I can say for Japanese cars or Dodge/Ford trucks around this area.
> 
> BMWs E46's/E39's seem to show rust pretty often here, but really shouldn't be driven in winter anyway.


Friend of mine has a E39 M5, and the body looks better than most 3 year old GM vehicles lol. Not the tiniest bit of rust anywhere and he daily drives it year round, through snow and all.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> Friend of mine has a E39 M5, and the body looks better than most 3 year old GM vehicles lol. Not the tiniest bit of rust anywhere and he daily drives it year round, through snow and all.


46's are the worse offenders, but 39's start to go around the wheel arches (I think the later ones are better?). And I've seen the wagons go at the tailgate pretty often...but I could really care less about a BMW wagon anyway.

E39 BMW and BMW,s of that era. We're they the best BMW,s.... - PistonHeads....

I seriously considered used E46's a few years ago. A bit of research turned me off from it.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> 46's are the worse offenders, but 39's start to go around the wheel arches (I think the later ones are better?). And I've seen the wagons go at the tailgate pretty often...but I could really care less about a BMW wagon anyway.
> 
> E39 BMW and BMW,s of that era. We're they the best BMW,s.... - PistonHeads....
> 
> I seriously considered used E46's a few years ago. A bit of research turned me off from it.


Yeah I would prolly never daily a BMW until I'm making alot more money, it's just not financially smart lol. Although to just depends on how often it was washed and or waxed. During the winter months I try to take my cruze through a touchless wash with under body spray every 7-10 days.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The modern ecofriendly paints are garbage, I bet I'll be paying my buddy to repaint the whole car after 8 years or so to keep rust away. I'll continue to have the insides of panels and doors to be filled with krown or fluid film every spring. 

I agree the germans for the most part seem to have a better handle on corrosion then their American counter parts.

surprisingly my wife's 07' civic which is never washed or undercoated has held up amazingly well. Even underneath looks great for a tough life in 100+ inches of snow Erie, PA. None of my former vehicles have held up as well and the cruze won't either without help.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> I suppose. But VW owners are a bit of a different breed when it comes to brand loyalty IMHO. One thing for sure, if the CTD ends up being a dog or have inherent long term reliability problems, all the chevy loyalty in the world couldn't make be by another one. VW owners...not so much.


That's because they have to buy tools that you'll only use on vw so if they buy any other brand, they just wasted their money on all those chicle specific tools


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Would be nice if the body held up like a Euro car. Maybe not all euro but at least most German cars I know of, rust very little. Also depends on where you live, I'm in Michigan(rust belt). I'm curious to see how the cruze holds up to rust.


A co-worker of mine has a 2003 Jetta TDI (450000 km) and it has rust in the usual places, rockers and fender wells. 

My former 2003 Cavalier (190000 km), granted it had less miles, had no visible rust on the body. 

I hope the Cruze holds up as well as I would like to keep it 10 years if it serves me well.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I live in Nova Scotia Canada. The home of road salt and rust. There's not a single cruze yet that is showing any rust. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

This is ridiculous. Sure VW has its problems. I don't think it's a reliable brand. At the same time, long term knowledge of GM shows it's not any better, maybe worse. I think most of us (hopefully) bought the car for what it is when it is working, and are planning on some reliability issues down the road post warranty. The Cruze is not a Toyota or Honda. I knew that going into it. You should too. That said post bail out, there is a chance (I'd think) that the brand improved. Also, no modern car should have significant problems short of 100k these days so there is no way of telling, yet, how this car will hold up. Anyone who has hit 100k already is driving nearly all interstate and we all know that does not wear a car (most components) like mixed driving does. This conversation will be interesting to me in about 3 or 4 years. Until then, I'm bored.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

VtTD said:


> The Cruze is not a Toyota or Honda.


Thank the good lord Jesus that it's not. No person that is actually patriotic to their country buys a foreign branded automobile. 



Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> Thank the good lord Jesus that it's not. No person that is actually patriotic to their country buys a foreign branded automobile.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Well, many "American" cars are made in Korea or Mexico or wherever. Many "Foreign" cars are made right here in the USA and are much more "American" than some American cars.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

True but in the end the money comes back to American companies. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

money_man said:


> Thank the good lord Jesus that it's not. No person that is actually patriotic to their country buys a foreign branded automobile.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician



"American" companies need to make cars worth buying. Thats something that has changed very recently, at least to me.

That said, this is the most ill-thought out argument these days. 

The Cruze is not an American engineered product - most of the product development was done elsewhere. It's not even a GM chassis. Neither are most of Fords current lineup - many aren't even BUILT in the US. 

Our Toyota Camry has a MUCH higher domestic parts content % than the Cruze does. The transmission is built in Indiana and engine and car built in Kentucky. Most of the product research for this model was even done right here in America. That's American jobs and $ in the pockets of American workers.

I will buy whatever is the best product to me at the time. If it happens to be made in America, then kudos to that company. I don't even think you can get much in the way of electronics that are built here - my computer, printer, and phone are both Chinese. I think my TV is Korean.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Smh -J.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> "American" companies need to make cars worth buying. Thats something that has changed very recently, at least to me.
> 
> That said, this is the most ill-thought out argument these days.
> 
> ...


Amen,

In many developed countries such as Japan and Germany, their workers are paid a comparable wage to a non-union worker here which is why it's in their best interests to build their American marketed products right here in America saving logistics costs. Also taxes has a big impact where they choose to manufacture as well. 

I'm an avid fan of Honda outdoor power equipment and they have built their residential grade engines in North Carolina for years but recently announced plans to really ramp up manufacturing capacity and begin manufacturing many of their other products right here at their NC plant in their entirety. It makes perfect sense since we're such a big market for their products. 

The money that goes back to GM cooperate or Toyota cooperate doesn't end up in the average Joe's hand anyways. Parts are globally sourced and in the end where the parts in combination with the assembly of the vehicle is done is where the money helps the local economy's the most IMO.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Amen,
> 
> In many developed countries such as Japan and Germany, their workers are paid a comparable wage to a non-union worker here which is why it's in their best interests to build their American marketed products right here in America saving logistics costs. Also taxes has a big impact where they choose to manufacture as well.
> 
> ...


Exactly! People will b*tch and complain because the money doesn't go back to an American based auto company. However those same people who complain about it are usually the FIRST to complain about CEO's and related positions making too much money....smh. Where do you think that money goes? To the higher ups.....the one's who make too much money LOL. 

I bet most didn't know that all of the Subaru manufacturing plants in Indiana are ZERO waste facilities. That means the one bag of trash you put in your trash can, is more trash than their plans produced all year combined. I'm sorry but what American auto manufactures do this? Check and see how many "American vehicles" aren't made in America. Then look and see how many foreign vehicles are made in America. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> I'm sorry but what American auto manufactures do this?


Yep. Suppliers are all forced to ship to the plant in returnable containers. In normal situations, there should be little to no waste.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I know, bringing back and old thread. 

Haha. I've become famous on tdi club. I will take responsibility for being a dumbass. Sometimes I post things that I should probably look into more/at all before making a statement. 

I don't hate vw, I guess in a way I do. Every mechanic I know hates working on them and everyone I see driving one drives them like an a-hole. If I get cut off in traffic you can bet it was a vw, and that's no exaggeration. With that said, the gti has been catching my eye lately. I may test drive one, probably won't buy one because I hate vw interiors but would be cool to see what kind of driving experience they're offering. 

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=430288


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It happens.. Theres some good guys over there but the meatheads wearing rose colored glasses ultimately drove me away for good.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Go test drive a new 2015 GTI Autobahn and put the car in sport mode ....Drive one and tell me if the Cruze Gas or Diesel is still better, the GTI will put a smile on your face fast!! , then test drive a 2015 GTI with an APR tune ...its sick fast very sick ...then if you can pony up the 39k the GTI R32 is truly a sick AWD GTI but bang for the buck you can get a GTI and put an APR tune on it and never look back ...The diesel Cruze is a great car , again it's not a GTI not even close...The GTI will return good MPG's and give you grins per gallons ....hence why GTI owner have the ahem Fast thing going on .....


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Gee, makes me want to run right over to one of the 3 VW dealers within a 150 mile radius and roll the dice..trade in my CTD that has been uber reliable, has had zero recalls, gives me 50 MPG, has a great ride, good handling, great power, great looks and buy one. One thing is stopping me though...I'm not an idiot


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've actually been contemplating test driving a gti. I'll have to look up that awd model. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

